# Address to the town creek fishing pier in md



## Jason Mason (May 19, 2015)

Can't find the address anywhere to the town creek fishing pier in md


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Someone needs to contact Mike Payton for the location of this mystery pier LOL!! I'm curious where it is myself. I'm wondering is this a private pier.

The only public pier that I know was the old pier that was owned by "Neptune Bar and Grill"?? I think it was Neptune. All I remembered is it was named after a planet, before that restaurant closed. Of course, unless it's reopened and operated by a new owner. We'll, we need someone who live near that area to find out.


----------



## Jason Mason (May 19, 2015)

They say it's only open Thurs threw sunday and cost ten dollars to fish, I remember that restaurant right across from the pier many years ago, the fishing and crabbing was so good on that pier


----------



## Mastercaster (May 13, 2014)

Is that the pier across the river from solomons pier ? If it is I am glad to see if finally reopened


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

Mastercaster said:


> Is that the pier across the river from solomons pier ? If it is I am glad to see if finally reopened


yes it is


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

From google maps, it looks like its the bigger T-shaped pier off N. Patuxent Beach Road. Might have to check it out one day. Too bad there is not more info about it.


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm off today so I'm going to drive down and get some information because if you can fish there that's what I'm going to do


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

the hrs are 5pm Thursday to 10pm sunday. the new day starts at 5am the following morning. 2 pole limit


----------



## Jason Mason (May 19, 2015)

Finally found the town creek fishing pier after getting lost, got my limit of 25 croakers last night, they rebuilt the old pier across from the restaurant


----------



## budlover1957 (Jan 8, 2015)

Jason, how big were they?
What is the fee for the pier?


----------



## Jason Mason (May 19, 2015)

The biggest croakers were around 12" and they charge ten dollars to fish the pier, plus they sell blood worms for 10


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

how crowded was the pier Jason Mason ???


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

So you can only stay until 10pm?


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Thanks for the update Jason Mason.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

Hueski said:


> So you can only stay until 10pm?


No starting at 5pm on Thursdays, it will stay open for 77 straight hrs until 10pm Sundays.


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

Ohhhhjj ok. Excellent. I will be there tonight


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

What is the bait of choice
A) SHIRIMP
B) SQUID
C) BLOODWORM
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jason Mason (May 19, 2015)

Believe it or not it was only about 8 people on the pier that night, at 5 in the morning I had the whole pier to my self


----------

